# The Park Hotel - Werribee



## Vanoontour (30/5/13)

Hey All, went to the Park Hotel in Werribee for the Moo Brew 5 course dinner as part of good beer week. It was 'kin awesome. Couldn't believe I was out west. Fantastic service, fantastic food and a beer list to rival the big guys.

Can't recommend enough.

(No affiliation, just a happy punter who will be heading back)


----------



## OzPaleAle (21/7/13)

Went here on Friday Night, Great range of beer, reasonably priced, nice looking place.
Not so impressed with the food, the Pizza I had anyway, soggy funny tasting base.

Definitely will head back for more beers though, nice to have good beer westside.


----------



## JDW81 (21/7/13)

OzPaleAle said:


> Not so impressed with the food, the Pizza I had anyway, soggy funny tasting base.


Must have been a one off, cause the pizzas I've had there have always been top notch. Maybe PM the owner, I'm pretty sure he's on here under the member title the park hotel, and if he is the decent publican I've had a few conversations with, he'd more than happily take the feedback on board.

JD.


----------



## OzPaleAle (21/7/13)

The toppings were excellent, just the base a bit suss. Sounds like a one off then.
I think I'll hit up a few of the entrees next time, had some great sounding ones.


----------



## JDW81 (21/7/13)

I can also recommend the sliders. They go really well with a nice beer.


----------



## OzPaleAle (9/12/13)

Just saw they have a Deschutes Tap takeover friday night (13th Dec)


http://theparkhotel.net.au/


----------



## kenlock (9/12/13)

OzPaleAle said:


> Just saw they have a Deschutes Tap takeover friday night (13th Dec)
> 
> 
> http://theparkhotel.net.au/


Serioulsy recommend to anyone who can find the time at this time of the year to get yourself down there this weekend. Deschutes is the bomb!


----------



## OzPaleAle (9/12/13)

Inversion IPA is mighty tasty!


----------



## DU99 (21/12/14)

mrs took me out for few beers for christmas..the selection is good.had mt macedon Ale and few schooners of the "rocks" hangman ale,*nice*..This place has hasn't lost its touch and the food is fantastic


----------

